# Trilogy Finale - Black Honda S2000 In Bad Condition



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

An old acquaintance came to visit a couple of months ago and I couldn't help notice that this beautiful car needed to be restored back to a worthy condition. The owner knew it had to be better for the next track day at Knockhill.

I wanted this one for a long time, and as it turned out I was not the only one chuffed with the outcome.

Here's some befores to give you an idea of how the car had come to be:














































*Wash and Clay*
Foamed with Megs APC through superspray.
Megs APC foamed through Superspray
Rinsed with hose
Autobrite tar and glue remover applied to lower panels.
APC'd again, followed by TBM-wash with Megs Lambswool and MF mits, CG Extreme Body Wash and Wax.
Rinsed with hose.

Claying carried out using Sonus green with Megs Last Touch as lube 1:1. 
The car had been clayed a few months ago and was relatively free of majorly-bonded contaminants.

*Machine Polishing*
Sonus White Polishing pad used in conjunction with Menzerna 106 FF polish
Spread for 2 passes at speed 2. Polish broken down with 4 passes at speed 4-5, followed by 2 passes at speed 3. Residue wiped with Poorboys work towels.
The doors, all of the rear end, and the bonnet all required two hits.
All PCing carried out with only touch pressure on each panel.

Most panels required two hits.

*Cleansing and Protection*
Body was HD Cleansed followed by Carbon wax, Field Glaze.
Wheels cleansed with JEFFS Acrylic Prime and topped with Acrylic Jett (3 coats).
All windows, inside and out, were cleansed and protected with JEFFS ACrylic Prime.
Arches and tyres dressed with Poorboys Bold and Bright.
Tailpipes given a 10 minute hand polish with Megs NXT Polysh. 
Door shuts and jambs cleansed with Megs APC 4:1, followed by Jeffs Prime again for more cleansing and protection.

I started with the rear O/S quarter and achieved the following.

BEFORE










AFTER










DRIVER'S DOOR BEFORE



















DRIVER'S DOOR AFTER










The difference in clarity between the corrected driver's door and the original O/S front quarter is visible here:










Upon correction of the O/S front quarter, the driver's side now loked like this:



















BONNET BEFORE










BONNET AFTER










Still not perfect, but I had to continue with the rest of the car and see if time was left at the end of the second day to improve on this.

N/S FRONT QUARTER BEFORE










N/S FRONT QUARTER AFTER










N/S REAR QUARTER BEFORE










N/S REAR QUARTER AFTER










REAR END BEFORE










REAR END AFTER










It was at this point I noticed some deeper scratches spread around the rear bumper and lowers. Wet sanding was about to solve these little ones.

BEFORE










AFTER










The others:




























So far, compiling this report has taken me almost an hour and a half and it's 2.15 am. I really should go to bed now so I'm going to leave you with the rest of the afters.

The last two pictures show, for me anyway, the utter transformation that this cracking car has went through. This has to be my favourite detail to date and I cannot get the time to post all of this up during the day that's why I'm up so late doing this!

SOME OF THE GENERAL AFTERS









































































THE TRANSFORMATION

From this:










to this:










Sorry for all the pics, but you know how it is. If you have made it the end of this then well done and thanks for staying with it.

Night, night,

JOHN


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

f*** me :doublesho thats some turnaround, I'm not at all surprised it's your fave detail, you should be justifiably proud of that one - gorgeous motor restored to how it should look - good on yer fella :thumb: .....

and thanks for staying up late to post it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That is an amazing turnaround


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Cracking turnaround. Kris never knew how to look after his cars :driver: I hope you gave him some guidance and told him not to wash it with sandpaper next time :lol:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

What a cracking turnaround you`ve done there mate !!

Lovely wet glossy paintwork and wicked reflection shots 

Well done :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

jkp said:


> Cracking turnaround. Kris never knew how to look after his cars :driver: I hope you gave him some guidance and told him not to wash it with sandpaper next time :lol:


Thought I recognised the No Plate :wave: 
His Scooby's weren't much better IIRC :wall:

Nice job :buffer: :thumb:

John


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Mate, what a job! Just fantastic :thumb: 

July Monthly Detail Competition winner for sure!!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Amazing and a very nice Motor!!!!:driver: :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome, Mint Turnaround!! :thumb:


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

well fella that is awsome work and black in that condition is a nightmare but that is one superb turnaround and the owner must be well pleased, great reflection shots also mate.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

_very nice work there , the before pics it looked nasty now looks spot on,

Good wright up too_


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats awesome, would love to attempt a car like that. Must be soo satisfying:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

WOW
what more needs to be said


----------



## Johnny Sniper (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks wet!

Bravo!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

F**kin hell, what a turnaround :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

>


Looks like black chrome amazing depth! One of my fav cars a well!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

dam that car was in some mess!!!!

you did a great job to get the car looking like that,fair play!

great work...


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's an excellent turn around man, great job. Lovely shots of that superb finish :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

WOOOOOW that is Amazing

kudos to you sir! that is immense


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic result, best of the three :thumb: excellent correction has transformed the car.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Dude thats insane The turn around is jaw dropping. Cant believe he even drove around in it looking so bad. 

I have a silver/grey one coming up soon. I know its not as bad as yours but if i can make it look as good, then i'll be more than happy.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

MINT


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well done mate, a stunning Detail. What a turnaround!!:doublesho 

The lats two pics were a real jaw dropper:doublesho :thumb: 

A job to be very proud of

Ant


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

wow what an amazing transformation :thumb: and good to see you got some top results on the S2000 with the Menz. Will have to give mine a go with the it soon. Now the trackday photos will look out of this world :driver:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

:doublesho that is fantastic work mate:thumb:


----------



## Jackster1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Fantastic work!! :thumb: Honda paint is awful if you don't maintain it - that just looks awesome!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Oh my giddy aunt, what a turnaround !!! Top job :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Great work on what can be difficult paint. Nice job.


----------



## Schwarz (Jun 25, 2006)

Excellent job there, WHAT a car too!!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Amazing turnaround - fantastic.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

top job i'd love to do something like that! love the s2000's


----------



## jay5329 (Apr 4, 2007)

wow great job that was bad before:thumb:


----------



## timb (Jul 29, 2006)

Top job really great turn around:thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

WHOAH - What a transformation! good work


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks to all for their kind comments. Yes, it was a busy week with a bit of variety in everything from the weather to the strange, soft Honda paint.
I was pleased with my efforts at the end of it all. The S2000 result blew me away to be honest.

Now it's back down to earth with some painting and decorating in the house.

What a right bummer, I'm sure you'll all agree.

Happy detailing everyone.:wave: :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I wish I could say something that hasn't already been said, but all I can do is sit with my mouth open :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Nickh2007 (Apr 30, 2007)

brilliant looks great !

I like the finish on some of the Jap cars.


----------



## BIFF TANNEN (Jul 11, 2007)

AMAZING RESULTS 
gorgeous car too!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

stunning transformation - REALLY getting into wanting another black car now!


----------



## ZSDunk (May 8, 2007)

Thats an apsolutly amazing turnaround of a beutiful car!!!!!
Well done buddy


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Reallt nice turnaround, cracking defect correction. :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

What a transformation and what a car! Absolutely cracking matey!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work! that bonnet shot is incredible!


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

superb turnaround there


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow - what a turnaround :thumb:

That was one swirled up car before 
The correction work is superb and the finish simply stunning 

Looks like a July competition entry to me.


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Fantastic! Have you got any better shots of the slim blonde seen in the last but one pic?


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Maxym said:


> Fantastic! Have you got any better shots of the slim blonde seen in the last but one pic?


Yes I have, but that's my wife she aint getting posted up!!!!


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

top bannana !!


----------



## MISTYRED (May 1, 2009)

Bloody hell. The difference is night and day. That is one car that has really benefited from detailing. Totally inspirational stuff to someone like me. I have a soft spot for the S2000 and I'm really gobsmacked by what you have shown us. Total respect due:thumb:

Really good photos too and the clarity in the paint is simply stunning! Thanks.

For me, the improvement is caught rather nicely in these two pics:

THE TRANSFORMATION










to this:


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Superb !!! Having just fitted a new O/S wing I can see that it resembles your before shots when the rest of the car isn't quite so bad  I'd be scared to attack it with such an aggressive pad and polish combo but clearly its done wonders. What other combos of pad & polish did you try with what results?

Cheers,
Duncan.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

This one's a blast from the past LOL!

Thanks for the kind words.:thumb:



Dunkwho said:


> Superb !!! Having just fitted a new O/S wing I can see that it resembles your before shots when the rest of the car isn't quite so bad  I'd be scared to attack it with such an aggressive pad and polish combo but clearly its done wonders. What other combos of pad & polish did you try with what results?
> 
> Cheers,
> Duncan.


Duncan, it's just a case of trying the gentler combos of pad and polish and then moving up gradually if you're not happy with the correction. Bearing in mind the state of this car (many and in fact quite deep swirls) then the polishing pad and Menz 106 is perfectly adequate. I knew the paint was going to be soft to begin with and even with so many deep swirls, there is no way you are even going to go near Menz 3.02 or the likes.

I done one for another friend last summer and found it to be exactly the same. There's a better write up on the combos for the rotary that proved to be successful:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76596

Hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail! :thumb:


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

just checked the original post date !!!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

JESUS thats good work!


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

incredible transfermation there.. bet your well pleased with the results


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats truly awesone! 
I'd like a black car but know they must be a nightmare to keep clean.

Thanks for the post and the info on how you did it!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great turn around buddy!


----------



## t_m_evans (Apr 28, 2009)

that's some great work..


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Unbelievable finish on both S2000's and a very useful write up. :thumb: 

Just a question on the second S2000 detail.
When you were trying to obtain a proper correction by changing the pads types (Finishing to Polishing pad) and also the polish from 85RD to 106AF. 
Would the combination of 85RD & compounding pad have worked or is that not a good idea?

Cheers :buffer:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Cheers chaps:thumb:



PK001 said:


> Unbelievable finish on both S2000's and a very useful write up. :thumb:
> 
> Just a question on the second S2000 detail.
> When you were trying to obtain a proper correction by changing the pads types (Finishing to Polishing pad) and also the polish from 85RD to 106AF.
> ...


85RD's gentle abrasives would break down too quickly I reckon, so a compounding pad would just be working against the paint with the lubricating oils. Although this would still provide you with some cut the compounding pad could easily introduce marring of its own to the paint, particularly the soft clearcoat on the Honda. Chances are the stiff pad would also produce too much heat (denser foam with fewer air 'pockets' to transfer this heat away) for the soft paint and you would have an effect similar to melting ice cream. Except in this case the ice cream would be an unhealthy mix of clearcoat, paint and primer - not a nice mix to be melting!! You may get away with the compounding pad/85RD on a harder paint but to be honest, there's not really much point in this as you would not get the same level of gloss as you would with a polishing or finishing pad. At the end of the day, you want as much of the correction to be due to the abrasives in the polish.

I tend to use a compounding pad only in extreme cases. On my own A4 recently, I wanted as much cut as possible without any marring from a compounding pad so I went for 3M Fast Cut Plus on a Megs polishing pad and this proved perfect. Then finished with 85RD on a finishing pad to burnish the clearcoat as much as possible, rather than to remove any compounding pad marring.

Hope this helps.:thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Very much appreciated your reply and given a much understanding on pad polish combination use.
Would you know how soft or hard is Ford paint in comparison to the S2000's paint as I have a Ford which I like to start on, once I know which pads & polish to go for (a confusing area to be honest)?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent transformation :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

superb cracking job


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

PK001 said:


> Very much appreciated your reply and given a much understanding on pad polish combination use.
> Would you know how soft or hard is Ford paint in comparison to the S2000's paint as I have a Ford which I like to start on, once I know which pads & polish to go for (a confusing area to be honest)?


I've only machined 1992 Ford paint on Escort RS Cosworth! That was medium hard. Couldn't comment personally on today's Ford paint although if you have polishing pads combined with something like Menz 106FA AND 3.02 then you should be well-prepared for good correction on many paints TBH. Following with a finishing pad and 85RD takes care of itself really.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks again


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i thrust this to the forefront of the showroom as its worthy, so worthy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Class job there did you use a da or rotary ?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Deniance said:


> i thrust this to the forefront of the showroom as its worthy, so worthy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too right it is! Looks like a it was washed with a Brillo pad before, such a great turn around.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing turnaround, love the last 2 photos:thumb:


----------



## CraigW (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm speechless


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great turnaround  The depth to that is great


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW! What a job you made of that... One of the best!!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great work. amazing clarity in the finish. 

thanks for sharing


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Simply WOW


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Superb :thumb: love seeing black swirled up cars being restored to their natural beauty!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work. Your after shots really show your work off well. Looks spot on under the sun.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh For Goodness Sake you lot. I hardly even get out to wash my car now and you bring back this one

This was the third car I ever done paint correction on. It was using a Dual Action. Good old soft original Honda lacquer. 

Yip, the original state of this car was pure minging and the end product after 2 days work left me totally amazed. Those were the days! Summer evenings, finishing off a tortured beast bringing it back to its near original glory. Now, it's out on the bike instead!

Thanks for all the comments. :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely work mate buddy


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy thread revival!

Non the less.... great turnaround. Always like the S200. I owned a civic when these were first released and always drooled over them in the Honda showroom :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Holy thread revival!


Would kinda be up there in some kind of thread revival thread?

Thanks fellas, the S2000 sure is a fine drive as long as you don't have any possessions or other people in your life. That's why I never got one.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------

